# What do you think of Impressive bloodlines?!?!?



## Impressive Berlin

I have an Impressive bread 4 year old mare that is the greatest horse! She is smart, gorgeous,and pretty much has it all. But every time I tell someone what her bloodlines are they freak and say how horrible of a horse she is. Should horses even be judged on there bloodlines?


----------



## Parker Horse Ranch

Have you heard of HYPP, the HYPP diseases come from the horse name Impressive. Here the Link to http://www.bringinglighttohypp.org/Impressive.html

http://www.aqha.com.au/registry_services/generic_HYPP.asp


----------



## rubyrules

Yes, Impressive was a great stallion but it was then discovered that he carried a muscle disease called HYPP. Many of his offspring have it. You should test your horse to see if she is HYPP negative. Sometimes, even if the horse does have the disease, it doesn't show until the horse is much older. Sometimes it doesn't doesn't show at all. But it's better to have the horse tested for it.


----------



## Kentucky

I thought that disease was from over inbreeding of the Impressive line. Or was the inbreeding brought it out more?


----------



## Solon

I'd say not so impressive.

have you had your mare tested?


----------



## farmpony84

LOL... And now you see why people scream... ick! Impressive, how awful! There is a thing called HYPP and you need to test your horse! 

I have 2 impressive bred horses, My mare is out of Top Vantage who is out of Impressive. My gelding, is out of my mare. I LOVE the impressive line, they are smart, quick learners, pretty to look at and really can do it all.

The thing about the Impressive line is that when he came along, he was THE horse. I mean, if you wanted a quarter horse, that day and age, he was the ultimate horse (according to the quarter horse world) so everybody in there brother bred to that horse. It wasn't until years later that his offspring started showing signs of HYPP, back then, it didnt exist, so NOBODY would have tested for it. It wasn't until even many many years later (sometime in the 80's I think- which would mean that horse had been breeding and his offspring had been breeding for over 10 years at that point) that they were able to link the disease to Impressive, which means he was still being bred while they were researching the causes, effects, and origins of this desease. By then you had registered AND unregistered horses that carried those bloodlines. The next step would have been to SUGGEST people test for the disease, it used to be expensive, now I think it's only like $40. AQHA started a rule that they had to be tested at some point and now I'm not sure you can even register an HYPP horse. The disease isn't quite as common now, I'm not sure the Appy association or the Paint association has rules on testing or not, but they used Impressive lines as well.....

Sorry for the long story, just trying to make a point, although I'm not really sure what my point is? Other than, AQHA is trying to fix the problem, but you are looking at what? 30 years of breeding that line with tested and untested horses? It will take a long time to "fix" the problem and it will probably never fully go away....

I geuss my point is this... I love my Impressive horses... they are HYPP/NN............


----------



## CremelloCowboy

I have been lurking around for about 2 months, and now and after reading some of these posts I finally decided to make an account. 



> I'd say not so impressive.


Impressive was Impressive by name and Impressive by game. Him and many of his descendants were very successful in the show circuit and still are. I am not going to rattle on a list of how many shows he won or how well he did in halter, I am just going to tell you to do some research before you go and diss him or any of his offspring. This disease can be fatal but it can also be controlled by medication and a low-potassium diet. I am not saying to buy a horse because it has this gene, that is just plain stupid. I am just saying that if the horse is already born it is not completely useless just because of this gene. 

This disease should be controlled and in a perfect world it would not exist, but it does and now aqha, apha, The Appaloosa Association, and the American Palomino Association are trying to fix it, but that is going to take time. 



> 30 years of breeding that line with tested and untested horses? It will take a long time to "fix" the problem and it will probably never fully go away....


So to answer your question farmpony, yes the other registries are demanding blood tests for any Impressive descendants. Only horses tested n/n can be registered. 

I hope what I have said has not offended anyone or made anyone angry. And I also hope that I got my point across, that one day Impressive should be remebered because of his impressive legacy not his imfamous one.


----------



## Syble413

I'm with cremellocowboy on this one........If an Impressive horse has tested n/n, then it means that they *do not *have the hypp gene & will not pass it to any of their offspring. 
IMHO, Impressive horses are being misjudged because of mis-informed people......for whatever reason, they don't have all the facts & base their judgement on hearsay. So now it's up to us who own these horses to set the record straight & provide accurate information when we can.


----------



## Solon

We had Impressive horses when I was growing up. Again, I'd say... not so impressive. I think back in the day the hype was deserved but not so much in this day and age. 

So I wouldn't exactly classify the people that judge them as such, misinformed. Some of it is just flat out fact. Now for those that have Impressive horses and like them, that's all that should matter- what you think, not if the rest of don't think highly of them.


----------



## farmpony84

Solon said:


> We had Impressive horses when I was growing up. Again, I'd say... not so impressive.


I'm sorry... I must be feeling argumentative today... I was at an AQHA show just yesterday and there was a Sky's Blue Boy there that was nothing to look at... Didn't do well at all. BUT - Sky's Blue Boy has some KILLER babies out there right now, in fact there were several at that show that were in the ribbons all day.... so, to see, or even own just one horse that's out of a really great producer that isn't the cream of the crop and then to say that the bloodline just arent that great... well... I mean, not all babies are going to be perfect or even flawless...


----------



## Solon

No kidding. But that doesn't change the fact that people have personal opinions of the line.


----------



## Horserider

My mare was also a descendent of Impressive. Sure it's a great bloodline but you definitely should have her tested for HYPP. If she's N/N then everything's fine. Even horses that have never shown symptoms of the disease can suddenly die from it.


----------



## CremelloCowboy

Horserider said:


> Even horses that have never shown symptoms of the disease can suddenly die from it.


This is not true. The HYPP disease causes frequent and severe attacks. The attacks keep coming more frequent and more severe until the horses finally dies. BUT, as I said in my earlier post, if caught early the attacks can be controlled by a low-potassium diet and medication. The disease will never go away or be cured it will simply be on stand-by, or the amount and severity of the attacks will dramatically shrink.


----------



## farmpony84

Solon said:


> No kidding. But that doesn't change the fact that people have personal opinions of the line.


but....  Why can't you have MY opinion??????


----------



## Solon

LOL!

Because after having 5 Impressive horses (3 fillies and 2 colts) my family pretty much decided that line was too much hype and not enough substance. And they came from some nice horses, just were dumber than a doorpost and not worth the money they cost.

Good to know there are some good ones out there but if someone asks, I'm certainly going to give my .02 cents about them!


----------



## Angel_Leaguer

My family owned two impressive bred mares. They were both N/N (said so on the AQHA papers) and we didnt have any major problems with them other then they both had the tendancy to get a little high strung at times. One mare we did cow work and gaming with and the other one I showed in pleasure events. 

When it came time to sell some people would see impressive and run. It is really stupid that people have that mind set when the horses have been tested and they are N/N but it is totally personal preference. we didnt want them for breeding so when we bought them we got them because of their ability not their papers(after knowing they were N/N). 

I do hate though when people try to keep the one positive in there so that they have a better halter horse...but in some cases that is all they will ever be....halter horses


----------



## CremelloCowboy

I am a real fan of the line, although I have seen many (ugly, high strung.. yadda yadda yadda) bred impressive horses. The good ones just OVER compensate for the bad ones I have seen. lol


----------



## Dumas'_Grrrl

I agree with Cremello Cowboy. (for some reason your name make me want a tootsie roll?!?! weird huh?!?) Anyways. :lol: I have seen just stunning impressive horses and then of course those that shouldn't have been bred. I am a fan of the good ones!


----------



## CremelloCowboy

****, it is certainly odd that you want a tootsie roll after reading my name. Maybe if it was ChocolateCowboy lol. Sorry to get off topic


----------



## Vidaloco

We had an Impressive horse that died from it. That being said I think our Fancy (Fancy Me Quest out of Impressive Quest) Was a fabulous, beautiful horse. Its the disease and the way the AQHA handled it. The disease could have been bred out in 2 generations if they had acted on it. Instead they went with the big money breeders and did nothing. I think Impressive horses are one of the best for halter class too. If they had just bred out the disease sooner we wouldn't be having this conversation. 
Because they acted the way they did we will never own another Quarter horse. 
I lay it all at the feet of the AQHA


----------



## ponyboy

Is it true that quarter horses bred for halter have problems because their feet and legs are too small?


----------



## appylover31803

I have an Impressive Mare (Impression In Time, out of Impress Me Shanon)
I got her tested and she came back NH. She has not had any symptoms and is on a low potassium diet, and is doing great.

The thing that stinks about it is, that i can't go out and just get any kind of horse treat.. i always have to look at the ingredients and the potassium levels and if the box doesn't have anything, i dont get it.
Can i live with it? Yes. Does it stink not being able to get my horse anything i want? yes.

I think Impressive horses are gorgeous, but i wouldn't get another one again, atleast not another that is hypp positive.


----------



## smrobs

I have a horse named Dandy Flash Dancer out of Impressive Dandy. He is a super horse, quick to learn and very willing and he never tested hypp positive. We finally had to retire him last year at the age of 24. He had been diagnosed with navicular disease as a 5 year old due to improper shoeing . With the proper care though, he was a champion heading and healing horse, excelled a reining, and even got some western pleasure points. My point is, it is wise to be wary of the line, but don't judge it only on the hype. My belief is that almost any horse, no matter what the breeding, can be an excellent horse with the proper care and training. If you are happy with your mare and love her then that is all that really matters.


----------



## Broken A Ranch

I absolutely love Impressive in a bloodline, small head,huge hip, awesome temperaments - what is not to like?

Well HYPP. However it could be easily abolished if the registries would all fall into line and refuse registration to any horse that is N/H (positive) instead of encouraging it in their halter classes and start encouraging halter horses that are bred to do something besides stand and look pretty.

My current breeding stallion is Impressive bred N/N and I get TONS of compliments on him. Ive never owned a better tempered stallion and he makes gorgeous babies.


----------



## Syble413

Solon said:


> We had Impressive horses when I was growing up. Again, I'd say... not so impressive. I think back in the day the hype was deserved but not so much in this day and age.
> 
> So I wouldn't exactly classify the people that judge them as such, misinformed. Some of it is just flat out fact. Now for those that have Impressive horses and like them, that's all that should matter- what you think, not if the rest of don't think highly of them.


I think I should clarify myself here. I was talking about people who are misinformed about hypp genetics. Some people think that all impressive horses are *genetically* defective.
You are entitled to your opinion of the bloodline but the two I own are good horses. They have their flaws as with any other horse but ,I believe that as with people, there are good & bad in every breed.

ETA: BrokenA, I love the look of impressive horses as well! (Love Skipper W horses also) I have been drooling over that beautiful baby in your avatar since you posted that picture....


----------



## Solon

We just got five of the worser ones. :lol:


----------



## Syble413

Just out of curiousity, what are some of the problems you had with them?


----------



## Solon

Back then (early 80s) I don't remember hearing much about testing for hypp so maybe it has a lot to do with that but my grandpa is no longer alive to ask. I just remember helping to train them and my grandpa said they were all dumber than a doorpost and the worst horses he'd ever owned in his life.

He'd bought them over the course of a couple of years and sold them off for way less than what he paid for them.

Anytime the subject of the Impressive line came up he'd go into a rage about the five horses. He switched over to the BLM mustangs and never looked back.


----------



## farmpony84

...OK... well.... I think it wasnt until the mid to late 80's that they figured out that Impressive was the link to HYPP. So back then I doubt HYPP was even a conversation in your household. I would argue your statement except... Your Grandaddy said so... And I know for a fact that I don't argue w/ that... OH NO NO NO... 'Cus what my daddy says, or what my grandaddy says, just may be the gospel... so no argueing with your grandaddy... well... not to your face anyway....


----------



## Solon

Well, Gramps was quite the horseman so I never argued with him either!. And like I said I was younger then and don't know if HYPP was a part of it. I remember him they had smaller brains than the others horses and that's what made them dumb, but never knew if he was just messing with me or meant it! He just really really disliked them and that was out of character for him and horses. 

I do have to say after seeing Broken A's horses and *NOT* knowing they were Impressive bred, I have ALWAYS loved her horses, so looks like I gotta eat my words a little bit. :shock:


----------



## Syble413

Solon, I find it interesting that your opinion is based basically on 'hearsay'. Maybe you should re-acquaint yourself with some horses from the impressive line. Look at the with an open mind & form your own opinion. You may find that your old opinion was right all along.............OR..........you may be surprised at how good these horses really are. :wink:


----------



## Solon

No so much hearsay, I worked with them. They did seem dumber than our other horses.

And I did just admit to liking Broken A's horses and not having known they were Impressive bred.


----------



## farmpony84

Solon said:


> No so much hearsay, I worked with them. They did seem dumber than our other horses.
> 
> And I did just admit to liking Broken A's horses and not having known they were Impressive bred.


I don't know if dumber is the word I would use to describe them. In my experience Impressive horses are VERY smart and quick learners. The issues that I have seen with them is that they can be VERY stubborn and they will put up a fight, they are not afraid to say no.... BUT... also in my experience, once you get them past the issue, they don't go backward. They go forward. Sometimes I've had to back up and go a different route to win an argument, but once the argument was won... we moved on... So... nah... I "gots" to respectfully disagree w/ your opinion... You get to keep it... I don't wanna share it w/ ya... I still love the Impressive line..... :lol:


----------



## Solon

I'd say dumber because I remember being on Seven and no matter what you used he would never move forward. Turn, back up, spurs, crop nothing. No go. He just stood there. Stubborn, dumb either way all of them seemed to have the same sort of mindset. 

I think that's why my Grandpa liked the mustangs better. They had more get up and go, they were willing, they had spunk.


----------



## PaintHorseMares

Impressive Berlin said:


> I have an Impressive bread 4 year old mare that is the greatest horse! She is smart, gorgeous,and pretty much has it all. But every time I tell someone what her bloodlines are they freak and say how horrible of a horse she is. Should horses even be judged on there bloodlines?


I agree that Impressive horses have received a lot of bad press in recent years. Our Paint mares all have great bloodlines, but that isn't why we bought them...they're just all great trail riding horses with good dispositions. Here is our 6 yr old, "Lady", in the Impressive line.










She is a very muscled, very stocky 14.2hh horse with great feet. She's our lead horse when trail blazing...very strong, sure footed, and loves the woods. Also, she absolutely loves kids riding her for some reason. 

BTW, I'm sure there are plenty of other yet unknown (or documented) genetic defects lurking out there....us humans certainly have plenty.


----------



## Syble413

Farmpony, you are so right about them being smart!........sometimes too smart. :lol:









This is Sandy. When we first bought her, you could put someone on her back & lead them all day long with no problems. But......If you got on her with no one leading, she would rear & lay down. :shock: I think it was her way of getting out of work because when she would do this most people would write her off as crazy & not attempt to ride her. It worked for her a while......until she met my daughter. Samantha worked many hours with her on the ground & in the saddle & now she rides her in parades, fun shows & trails with no problems.


----------



## Vidaloco

PaintHorseMares said:


> BTW, I'm sure there are plenty of other yet unknown (or documented) genetic defects lurking out there....us humans certainly have plenty.


How true, Rocky horses have some genetic thing with the eyes (sorry, to lazy to look it up right now). The point is many breeds of horses, dog, cattle all living things really, have had genetic problems/defects that have arisen from inbreeding, overbreeding etc. I just wish the powers that be would recognize the problems earlier and restrict breeding till the kink is out. I know....wishful thinking get you nowhere :?


----------



## ponyboy

Vidaloco said:


> How true, Rocky horses have some genetic thing with the eyes (sorry, to lazy to look it up right now).


Not true! The condition (ASD) is linked to the silver dapple gene, not to the RMH specifically. It shows up most often in Rockies because there are more silver dapples in the breed, but it does exist in other breeds too... and the incidence is going to increase since the silver dapple color is in demand. ASD can be avoided simply by not breeding two silver dapples together, which RMH breeders have been doing since its cause was discovered. They acted much quicker to fix the problem than the AQHA did with HYPP.


----------



## Vidaloco

ponyboy said:


> Vidaloco said:
> 
> 
> 
> How true, Rocky horses have some genetic thing with the eyes (sorry, to lazy to look it up right now).
> 
> 
> 
> Not true! The condition (ASD) is linked to the silver dapple gene, not to the RMH specifically. It shows up most often in Rockies because there are more silver dapples in the breed, but it does exist in other breeds too... and the incidence is going to increase since the silver dapple color is in demand. ASD can be avoided simply by not breeding two silver dapples together, which RMH breeders have been doing since its cause was discovered. They acted much quicker to fix the problem than the aqha did with hypp.
Click to expand...

Thanks for that, I knew it had to do with the silver gene,and was under control by the registry. Another reason to blame the AQHA for not being as responsible as some registrys. Sorry, I shouldn't have been lazy. I should have looked up the information and posted it.


----------



## dimmers_double

I know Impressive Berlin's Impressive bred mare, personally. she is an awsome horse and from i jnow, she wastested and is in the clear. a wonderful horse and a wonderful bloodline if you are careful. 
Love you lots Ashley! The girls are doing great!


----------



## Barbarosa

Another impressive debate.. My wife "Vidaloco" gave me the best gift any wife could give her husband. She has the gift of story telling. She wrote "Fancys Story" in the horse memorials, a tribute to my first horse. You should all read it. She was Impressive bred.. I'm sorry to disagree with Cremello Cowboy but our fancys second attack was her last thank god no one was on her when she went down. Her first attack was short only lasting about 20 to thirty minutes.. She never got up from her next, it was the sadest day of my life. The problem is the gene mutation was detected in 1985 twenty three years ago! The test to detect it 1992.. and when did the aqha do something about it? 2007 :twisted: 22 years too late. I wish my Fancy was still with me today. But would I recomend the breed to anyone else? NO!..Appylover said it best, the proper care of a horse is expensive enough to most of us without special vet bills, medicines and diet, they are not easy keepers.. When we first bought Fancy the breeder made us sign a disclaimer. (that tell you anything?) he said "don't worry about the gene. It's what gives her the big muscles" Thats like saying dont worry about a dog with hip dysplasia, it's what makes their tail wag. :shock: .. . Impressive and his get were great halter horses but name one direct decendent that ever won a reining event, cutting or qh race the list is short if non existant. Impressive horses are the Arnold Schwarzenegger's of the horse world. Big muscles and small feet. Reminding me of wrestlers in the wwf. all show. The best thing Impressive owners can do is stay informed. The sad thing is, if Fancy was alive today most new horse owners would buy her over any of our Rocky Mountain Horses because of the "big muscles" but the Rockies are three times the athletes and four times as cowy..and most of all, big hard trail-horse feet..


----------



## Barbarosa

This is the post I made in the last hypp thread some of it is repetitive but I'll post it anyway.




Joined: 19 May 2008
Posts: 60
Pictures: 0 (View)



Sun Jun 29, 2008 5:08 am 


Post subject: 
..This is a hard subject for me. I'm so glad people like Arabian princess are testing and know the status of their horses. N/N is a good thing! It will have been three years this 4th of july that I lost my Fancy to only her second hypp attack. My wife wrote a beautyful story for her in the memorial thread . My problem with "impressive" bred horses isnt with the horses or owners but lies with the aqha they have been way to slow in adressing this issue. They stuck their heads in the sand when they could have bred the gene out in two generations. Cowering to the whims of wealthy breeders and the fact that ol impressive himself was such a big money winning halter horse. Their delay in reacting to the problem let these horses spread, not just qh's but paints and appys as well and who knows how many non registered mixed horses. The breeder I bought Fancy from made the gene sound like a good thing, "It's what gives her her big muscles"was quoted. They are the Arnold Swartzinigers of the horse world. Great for halter class, but are not known as good athletes. I wonder how many people have been hurt by a horse locking up and falling, or had a sleepy, or trippy horse that they thought was just clumbsey when it was really hypp. Special diet and medicine can regulate the symtoms of a H/H or N/H horse but owning a horse is costly enough without adding extra $$ for health care. I loved my Fancy she was the sweetest horse. I wish to god she was still with me, but it's as if she knew with her hardships and difficulties she could only take us so far. ...The Oak Ridge Boys have a song that always brings me to tears "I'm setting Fancy free even though I love her still, she be no good to me if I held her against her will." "with all my hopes and dreams I'm setting Fancy free.".. Fancy gave me so much, the love of horses and riding with my wife.Without the loss of my Fancy, I would have never have found my Sassafras.... Frassy lets me fly.... 
_________________
"Horses raise what the farmer eats and eats what the farmers raises" "You can't plow in the ground and get gasoline"...Will Rogers 1932


----------



## WSArabians

Regardless of what anyone says about Impressive - he was an amazing horse who had an amazing career and threw some amazing foals. 

I LOVE the Impressive line. They're smart, willing, quick, talented, and **** nice to look at!

I had an Impressive gelding for years and he was a great horse, though a little unstable due to his upbrining, not his pedigree.

While I would have any Impressive bred horse tested for HYPP, I don't think that's a good reason for everyone (Well, not everyone, but a lot of people) to totally throw that line to the dogs.

What about that disease with Poco Beuno? You never hear much about that anymore.

Anyway, I do like the Impressive bloodline, regardless.


----------



## WSArabians

ponyboy said:


> Is it true that quarter horses bred for halter have problems because their feet and legs are too small?


My vet and I discussed with when I had problems with my gelding for lameness (who was Impressive and Sheiks Whim bred).

Because halter horses are bred to have such a massive build and litle tiny feet, they were more prone to lameness and dieases such as navicular because their hooves were too small to bear all the weight of the muscluar build.

He did have really tiny halter feet and the build of a halter horse (I'll have to see if I can track down a photo) and we x-rayed him all summer to see keep track on the Coffin bone, but it never rotated so it wasn't navicular. They never did figure it out, he came out of it, but I think it was in his shoulder.


----------



## WSArabians

Here are some pictures of my Impressive gelding that I had.


----------



## CremelloCowboy

> I'm sorry to disagree with cremello Cowboy but our fancys second attack was her last thank god


No need to say sorry, as I am pretty much going on hear say. I have been around lots of Impressive bred horses and even ones that had hypp but I have never seen one have an attack. I only posted what I have been told and what I have read. Just goes to show that many things on the internet are not 100% true, and people who think they know lots about the diesease may not know what happens under all circumstances. .


----------



## idance0nhooves

I thought I would add my 2 cents to this topic. 

I own a 6 year old AQH mare, that tests HyPP N/H. She's symptomatic, but it's rare, and is treated easily. With that being said, I STILL have come to love the Impressive line. While I wouldn't purchase an HyPP horse again, I would get an Impressive horse without a second thought. I would never have gotten a horse with HyPP in the first place, but we didn't know Annie had it when we got her :/
If she didn't have HyPP, I honestly think she'd be a VERY near perfect little horse. She could do anything, quite honestly. She can jump, she can do dressage [succesfully!] she can do pleasure, english or western pleasure, to be exact, and she's got the agility to do reining, and probably has some cow sense in her, considering her mommas side was nothing but pure cow horse. Her conformation is very nice, she's got beautiful gaits, a sweet temperment, she's brilliant and picks things up quickly.. I just can't say enough about her.
Though, if there was one thing I could change about her, it'd be to somehow take HyPP out of her genes. I'm a panicky person, and when a bad storm hits, or Annie gets spooky, or has an experience that's out of the norm, I'm stuck worrying if that will set off an attack.
I have to worry about riding her too long, how many treats she can have... I get freaked out when her mood changes, especially if she seems lethargic, because that's a HUGE sign that an attack is going to, or is happening. I can't ride her at dusk, or at night, because for some reason, riding her at that time, seems to set her off.
I witnessed her collapse in her stall and almost die right in front of me [this was before we put her on medication] which I'm sure any of you can understand, it's a very traumatizing experience.
What makes it worse, is all of the emotional ties I have with my little girl. I might only be 16.. but that horse has taught me how to be a horse woman. She's taught me how to ride, and she's taught me so many things just about life in general. I love her to death, and I know that her disease will probably end her life someday, which is really very depressing sometimes.
Above all of the emotional effects the disease can have on an HyPP owner, it's also got a lot of physical effects. The horses bones get weak, and even though their muscles are bigger sometimes [though, 70% of the time, HyPP has NO effect on muscle size] the muscles, pound for pound are weaker than a negative tested horse. They also die younger because lack of potassium causes major cardiovascular weakness [meaning a weak heart] and lack of potassium also eventually slows down muscle generation until the point at which the body suffers from muscle degeneration, no matter how much food you feed and exercize you give. [though it's rare.. because that happens when the horse is very old, while HyPP horses usually die between 13 years and 18 years].
90% of HyPP horses die from a faltered heart beat, and then cardiac arrest... because the weaker the muscles, the easier it is to get an HyPP attack.

The disease is HORRIBLE. Especially when it an amazing horse with TONS of potential has it. Especially when you've got a reeding quality mare, and you can't breed it, because the risk of losing the mare an foal due to the mare having an attack during pregnancy is over 50%, and if the foal is positive, it autimatically devalues him, and he'll probably never get the chance to be as amazing as he could be, simply because no one wants to take the chance on a horse that could drop dead at any miniute.

That aside, HyPP N/N horses are absolutely incredible. They're intelligent, sweet, and absolutely beautiful.. I'm totally for the blood line, totally against the diseast, and deffinitely for the education on the unfortunately common disease.


----------



## Barbarosa

Dances on Hooves you are wise beyond your years. Your post is the best thing I have ever read on what it is like to own, propperly care fore and love an Impressive Horse. Your post is informative and eloquently written.. I wish, I was as knoledgeable when Vida and I had Fancy... I'm sure this mare and you have a famous bond because of it... Keep it up and all the best.


----------



## Dumas'_Grrrl

WELL DONE Dancesonhooves!!! Its hard to believe that you are just sweet 16. As Barbarosa wrote...you are wise beyond your years and you are also one sharp cookie...Excellent post.. really.


----------



## farmpony84

dances, it makes me really sad that you have to experience something like this but it really makes me proud that you are mature enough to be very, very rational about this. I'm sorry that your horse has HYPP, but I am glad she found you. Because you've decided to love her anyway.


----------



## idance0nhooves

Thanks :]
It was heartfelt, and I always take the opportunity to try and educate people from my experiences when I see something about HyPP.
I'm posting a whole bunch of photos of Annie [and I] in our journal, so.. go have a looksee if you want :]


----------



## WSArabians

idance0nhooves said:


> That aside, hypp N/N horses are absolutely incredible. They're intelligent, sweet, and absolutely beautiful.. I'm totally for the blood line, totally against the diseast, and deffinitely for the education on the unfortunately common disease.


First off, I have to say I am sorry to hear about your mares condition.
I don't know what I'd have done if my Skeeter had ever shown signs of hypp while I had owned him. It would have been devasting. 

Secondly, it's so nice to see someone (and don't get me wrong, there are others on here too!) who so openly can care and love for their horses. One can easily tell the strength of your bond through your words. 

Thirdly, excellent post as well! I couldn't agree more with the quote that I have added above.
So, many thanks for sharing your experiance with us!


----------



## lizard13

I stay away from impressive bloodlines just because of the paralysis that is passed through the genes. if the horse is hyppN/N then it doesnt worry me much at all but I won't breed any of them its just a horrible waist of a horse if they have it and its so cruel what they go through. I don't think it makes them a bad horse at all by any means but I am always wary of the HYPP.


----------



## Supermane

lizard13 said:


> I stay away from impressive bloodlines just because of the paralysis that is passed through the genes. if the horse is hyppN/N then it doesnt worry me much at all but I won't breed any of them its just a horrible waist of a horse if they have it and its so cruel what they go through. I don't think it makes them a bad horse at all by any means but I am always wary of the hypp.


N/N horses will never pass down the mutation so it's totally fine to breed them (if the are breeding quality of course). I don't think that hypp N/H or H/H horses should be be registrable (with a grandfather clause attached so that, for example, starting 2010 they will not be registrable). The whole think could be fixed if people cared enough.

I haven't read through this topic, but your post stuck out to me.


----------



## Joe0121

Impressive Berlin said:


> I have an Impressive bread 4 year old mare that is the greatest horse! She is smart, gorgeous,and pretty much has it all. But every time I tell someone what her bloodlines are they freak and say how horrible of a horse she is. Should horses even be judged on there bloodlines?


Im no horse expert on horses but I dont think it mater as long as the horse is healthy and happy, and a good horse for you what does it matter who the horse mom and dad are?


----------

